# Can I have outlets and overhead on same circuit...



## bvz (Apr 14, 2008)

In a bedroom?

I rewired my kitchen and one thing has led to another...  turns out the kitchen outlets, the two kitchen overhead lights, the hallway light, and one full bedroom were on a single circuit.  Now that the kitchen has been separated into its seven or so circuits, I have to reconnect the bedrooms and the hallway.  Does the NEC allow for a bedroom to be on a single circuit (one overhead light, and about 4-6 outlets)?  Would you recommend 15A or 20A for this arrangement if it is allowed?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep. Add a smoke detector and #14-2 w/g on a 15 amp breaker.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 16, 2008)

/\ What he said
 l
 l
 l


----------



## triple D (Apr 18, 2008)

If you change panel, or change the wire that feeds a bedroom, it has to be put on an arc fault breaker. And like mentioned, it is fine to have those things on the same circuit. I will typically run about 800watts of lights, and bedroom plugs, and a couple of hallway plugs on one 15amp circuit. Unless you plan on using plug in space heaters, then maybe 2-3 lights, and one room of plugs. Good luck...


----------



## speedy petey (Apr 18, 2008)

triple D said:


> If you change panel, or change the wire that feeds a bedroom, it has to be put on a arc fault breaker.


As far as a panel change goes this would be a very uncommon code. 
Most every place I know and have heard of does NOT require AFCI breakers for a service upgrade or panel change. The AFCI requirement is for the branch circuits. Replacing a panel is NOT altering the "branch circuit".

If you alter or extend a bedroom branch circuit, then you are required to upgrade to AFCIs, *IF* your area requires them.


BTW Triple, why do you limit yourself so much on these circuits? And how do you determine the "800 watts"?


----------



## triple D (Apr 19, 2008)

What I do is figure bedroom surface lights at 180 watts, cans at 90watts, and wall sconce at 120watts, and each bulb of a bath vanity at 100watts. And the rest you ask? Well I like to be able to run a vacuum, or a large t.v. (plasma), or a computer, even a stereo, or maybe a laser printer?, etc, etc. I like to be safe. You never know what someone will plug in to a "general" outlet. Just another thought from the mind of Triple D...


----------



## bvz (Apr 25, 2008)

It occurs to me that I never thanked you guys for the info.  So.... thanks!

I ran a circuit (well... 12-2 wire really - nothing is hooked up) to each bedroom in preparation for the day when I actually get around to rewiring them (they are currently still served by the house's old wiring.

Thanks again!

Ben


----------

